# VOTE FOR KERRY, PEOPLE!!!!!!!



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

I am serious.
Bush is a moron, and probably a traitor as well.
I hope Kerry is not. I really do hope.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Kerry's got my vote. [/img]


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree. Kerrys got my vote! The little war monger(sp?) has to go! How can Kerry be any worse! Its our only chance of getting out of that ugly thing Bush calls a war.


----------



## Mipmunk (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't even live in the USA, but I would vote Kerry. Bush dragged our Prime Minister into this stupid Iraq business. So I don't like Bush at all. I hope Kerry gets in.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Bush is a ding-dong but is the lesser of two evils in my opinion. Since P. Diddy told me I'll die if I don't vote, I'm going to the voting booth and casting my vote for Bush.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I voted for Kerry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Gimpy wrote



> Bush is a ding-dong but is the lesser of two evils in my opinion. Since P. Diddy told me I'll die if I don't vote, I'm going to the voting booth and casting my vote for Bush.


What are you talking about?


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

How can Bush be called the "lesser of 2 evils". Kerry has never been given a chance. Bush has been given a chance and has already shown he is as evil as it gets.

Joe


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I've moved the Bush/Kerry debate to "That's Life" as someone made a good point in the other thread for Bush.

This has been a stressful election for many, and I include myself.

Everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion. As someone else said, the key is to get out and vote.

Best,
D


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's all subjective, Joe. I could talk for days or until tonight if the election is decided. Shake hands?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

dakotajo said:


> How can Bush be called the "lesser of 2 evils". Kerry has never been given a chance. Bush has been given a chance and has already shown he is as evil as it gets.
> 
> Joe


I read an excellent article the other day. Someone said, Bush and Kerry are *"the lesser of two RISKS"* Osama bin Laden is "evil".

Again this is terribly complex, and goes back centuries really, but bin Laden and extremist fundamentalist Muslims want ALL countries out of the Middle East. Out of the ENTIRE Middle East, and want us to dump Israel as an ally. Some of this mess goes back to 1948 when the UN created the state of Israel. Bin Laden has been a threat since 1982. He has been thrown out of his home country Saudi Arabia which is far more moderate.

*This is not an easy decision for anyone, even for people who have an extensive knowledge of politics. And yes, many Presidents and other foreign leaders have made mistakes, but I reserve evil for the likes of bin Laden, Hitler, Stalin, miserable despots of all kinds in Africa, Saddam who used Iraq's oil income to either build palaces for himself or to by military equipment -- we've known that for years, etc., etc., etc.*

Also, Rumsfeld is someone who really messed up our follow up into the Iraq mess. He wanted to prove his own theory that the US can operate with a smaller military presense... well he forgot we needed to be there to help clean stuff up if we were going to go in and mess things up.

I'm not arguing for or against anyone here. I'm terrified by this. Also, whoever is President will have a new cabinet. Incumbents' cabinets members don't always stay for a second term. A number of bad eggs will be gone. But I'll miss Colin Powell.

Best,
D


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

If I was an american, I'd vote for Kerry.

Bush is a fucking morontic twat.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

yea hope kerry wins. always liked clinton, did a lot for n. ireland


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Like I posted in the Vote for Bush topic, what you get from the media is very distorted. Probably even more so overseas. TV, film, magazines, etc. are all concentrated in New York and Los Angeles for the most part, which happen to be probably the most liberal parts of the U.S. For some reason, every actor and musician has felt the need to get political over the past couple of years...almost to the point that if you were in these professions and spoke up for Bush it could be career suicide. And these people have always been far to the left, socially and politically. So, many people here are trying to portray Bush as a despot, so I can't imagaine what it is like over there.

I know Europe, compared to the U.S., is more liberal and more progressive. Religion is kind of on the way out when compared to the U.S. So, his conservatism might not be too appealing to you all.

I am not at all surprised people overseas hate Bush. War is a messy business. In addition, Bush happens to be inarticulate and isn't too quick on his feet, which makes him come across like more of an idiot. But, I think (my opinion), John Kerry is one of the biggest political opportunists if there was one. He was once quoted saying, "I thought it would be doubly advantageous to serve in the war (Vietnam) and come back and protest it." Political opportunism-check. He was on the Senate Intelligence Committee, which had a huge part in us going to war. He voted for us to go to war, but wouldn't fund it. So he was for the war and against it at the same time. Bush calls it "flip-flopping," I call it political opportunism. That way, when the election came, he could take which ever side was favorable depending on how the war went. He was quoted in 2002 saying Sadaam was a threat that must be removed and it would be foolish to think otherwise. He's not as true as you may think. He has a long Senate voting record to prove it.

In hindsight it is easy for Kerry to say he opposed the war in Iraq and that he would have done things differently and better, but come on, would he really? Imagine being president after seeing 3,000 innocent civilians attacked for no reason except the hate from some Islamic fundamentalist. You want to do everything in your power to protect your country. You look somewhere that has always had conflict with the U.S. in this regard. That was Iraq. We had bad intelligence, from the U.S. and other countries, and we acted on it. Yes, we defied the UN but we also had allies. Our government voted to go in and we did and it was a bust. We are trying to fight the terrorists and it's ugly. War always is. I can't really defend the war but I don't think Bush went into the war just to pick a fight. The war was swift and went well at first. Sadaam was gone. Hardly any casualties. But, we didn't expect what would happen. Poor foresight on our part.

The thing with Kerry is that his rhetoric really does change with the polls. He is a politician in every sense of the word. With Bush, what you see is what you get. You might not like what you see. But maybe what you all see on TV and in newspapers is what Americans and the rest of the world really aren't getting.

The deciding factor for me in this election was the economy and domestic policy, and I have always been a Republican in that sense. Less government is more when it comes to economics in my opinion. I consider myself a social liberal however, in that I support abortion, stem-cell research, etc. However, I oppose gay marriage. I actually have a question for you non-Americans. How does your country handle that issue or is it even an issue?

I will stop.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> The deciding factor for me in this election was the economy and domestic policy, and I have always been a Republican in that sense. Less government is more when it comes to economics in my opinion. I consider myself a social liberal however, in that I support abortion, stem-cell research, etc. However, I oppose gay marriage. I actually have a question for you non-Americans. How does your country handle that issue or is it even an issue?


Just caught the end of your post.

Abortion: Depends on the situation. Life is life however. 
Those who follow a faith and commit the act know it will have to be answered. Those who don't follow, what's the difference?

Stem Cell Research: Yes, definately. It IS a life but if it will never be 'used'. Use it to help the whole. I somewhat contradict my Abortion stance. I know this but I know what Stem Cell Research can do for people like my father with diabetes.

Gay Marriage: No, at least not in the Church.

Gay Marriage is 'allowed' here in Canada. Each Church makes the choice if they will perform the ceremony.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok... I just voted for Kerry... but my name wasn't on the fucking list even though I have a voting card so I got a provisional ballot. Now how the hell am I supposed to know if my vote gets through or not?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

peacedove, man the voting process is a mess. It is here in Detroit.

I think you phone 1-800-MYVOTE1 for problems like this, to complain. They didn't have a complaint person at your polling place. Also you can go online to your State's Secretary of State. Ours is shoot ....

http://www.michigan.gov/vote something like that

They'll have instructions on how to get info and to complain. We need to fix the voting system. We need the same system in all states and we should dump the electoral college.

Best,
D


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

A lot of the Euro nations hate us because they were busy trying to sell NUKE supplies to Iraq and now we've crushed their family buisness. NOT because they want peace. Wouldn't that be so nice and cute of France if that were the case?


----------

